# Fish Oil



## Nyde (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone here take Fish Oil? If so, how much per day? How do you feel on it? Is it for the better?


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 25, 2014)

I take about 4-6g per day.  Helps with joints + other health benefits that can't be "felt".  Can also be obtained by eating the right fatty foods..salmon...


----------



## Nyde (Jan 25, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> I take about 4-6g per day.  Helps with joints + other health benefits that can't be "felt".  Can also be obtained by eating the right fatty foods..salmon...



Have you noticed it somewhat decrease your libido? Some say that 8,000mgs and up will decrease libido.


----------



## Jay Young (Jan 25, 2014)

No notice in libido. But defiantly helps joints


----------



## Nyde (Jan 26, 2014)

Keep reading that fish oil, in some users, especially male, causes a drop in libido. Something about it decrease DHT or taking up DHT receptors.


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

it thins your blood and is healthy for nerves, heart, organs etc. so it may indirectly been helping your boners.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Keep reading that fish oil, in some users, especially male, causes a drop in libido. Something about it decrease DHT or taking up DHT receptors.



Where you read this? A study or hearsay?

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Have you noticed it somewhat decrease your libido? Some say that 8,000mgs and up will decrease libido.



I use up to 10g a day and am 42. No problem w/drive or woodies  

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nyde (Feb 6, 2014)

13bret said:


> Where you read this? A study or hearsay?
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2




Read it some articles and also some steroid forums from other bros saying that they lost their libido while using fish oil.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never had that effect and i've been taking for 8 years. Its the only thing OTC that helps my creaky joints. Everyone's body is different, i'd say start w/ couple grams a day and bump up til effects libido and then back it down a couple grams

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

fish oil is the shittt!!  i love it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

aawesome for heart health brain function and lubing up dem vkoints bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

just get the non odor ones hahaha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 7, 2014)

I take a gram a day


----------



## Christsean (Feb 7, 2014)

dirtwarrior said:


> I take a gram a day



What's up DW! I was just wondering what you been up to?

I discontinued fish oil when I started my cutting diet. I eat two servings if salmon a day. It sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tools2020 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah 1000mg will usually do the job. If combined with glucosamine and msm, you should rarely have joint problems. They also have other uses like heart/brain/skin health. Now about the libido part, not sure. I haven't experienced any.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 10, 2014)

4 grams per day. Any more than that I get nose bleeds when I lift heavy.


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 10, 2014)

I buy the liquid Vitamin Shoppe brand. Take 2.5 teaspoonfuls a day.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 10, 2014)

never in my life bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 10, 2014)

cistco bjs or sams club is best bang for buck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyde (Feb 11, 2014)

Jay Young said:


> No notice in libido. But defiantly helps joints



How many mgs per day do you use?


----------



## Nyde (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm currently using 6500mgs per day


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

Nyde said:


> How many mgs per day do you use?



I use 3g and get good results myself


----------



## flood (Feb 12, 2014)

Christsean said:


> What's up DW! I was just wondering what you been up to?
> 
> I discontinued fish oil when I started my cutting diet. *I eat two servings if salmon a day*. It sucks!
> 
> ...



You may want to limit salmon intake, just an FYI, up to you 100%:

http://water.epa.gov/scitech/swguidance/fishshellfish/outreach/advice_index.cfm

at up to 12 ounces (2 average meals) a week of a variety of fish and shellfish that are lower in mercury. 



Five of the most commonly eaten fish that are low in mercury are shrimp, canned light tuna, salmon, pollock, and catfish. 

Another commonly eaten fish, albacore ("white") tuna has more mercury than canned light tuna. So, when choosing your two meals of fish and shellfish, you may eat up to 6 ounces (one average meal) of albacore tuna per week.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 12, 2014)

Christsean said:


> What's up DW! I was just wondering what you been up to?
> 
> I discontinued fish oil when I started my cutting diet. I eat two servings if salmon a day. It sucks!
> 
> ...


Mostly just lurking here. Visit the othyer forum also


----------



## Nyde (Feb 12, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I use 3g and get good results myself



And what results are those?


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 12, 2014)

Nyde said:


> And what results are those?



Far less joint pain. Also its just a healthy supplement in general. But I deal with a lot of joint pain in my elbows when I'm pressing but when I use 3-5g of fish oils and watch my form/how much I'm pressing....its pretty well nonexistent


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 12, 2014)

i live fishoil so many freaking benefits

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1027 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've never noticed a difference from fish oil


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

if u do high impact lifing u will brotha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyde (Feb 14, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Far less joint pain. Also its just a healthy supplement in general. But I deal with a lot of joint pain in my elbows when I'm pressing but when I use 3-5g of fish oils and watch my form/how much I'm pressing....its pretty well nonexistent




And you don't lose libido at all while on fish oil?


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2014)

3g/day.


----------



## micheal78 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fish oil supports the functioning of white blood cells in the human body thereby strengthening the immune system.I include salmon, tuna and other seafood like algae and krill to fill my need for fish oil.


----------



## asilf1127 (Mar 27, 2014)

Should women use the same amount of fish oil as men? Does it just go by body weight?


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 27, 2014)

Jay Young said:


> No notice in libido. But defiantly helps joints


I haven't used it to roll joints! I guess kids will do anything these days!


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was taking a gram per day and I had gas sooo bad that I had to stop it all together. I havent noticed any difference since stopping.  At first I was taking it for years to help with dry skin, etc, but using better soap is a better option then ripping ass all night and day, couldnt even sleep cuzbi was suffocating myself and the wife.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> i was taking a gram per day and i had gas sooo bad that i had to stop it all together. I havent noticed any difference since stopping.  At first i was taking it for years to help with dry skin, etc, but using better soap is a better option then ripping ass all night and day, couldnt even sleep cuzbi was suffocating myself and the wife.
> 
> Sent from my sgh-m919 using tapatalk



lol!!!!!


----------

